# Did I degas enough??



## Gekko4321 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bottled my first wine kit last Sunday and layed them down a few days ago. When I checked on them last night I noticed slight bubbles around the cork area. I shook the bottle and noticed more bubbles/fizz rising in the bottle to the neck. I immediately became concerned! Next I grabbed a store bought bottle and shook it and I also noticed bubbles within, although not as much. I followed instructions exact. I also degassed more than was asked. I drill stirred the carboy probably 2-3 minutes more than they asked. I also used the suction pump on it for what seemed like 20 mins and even went back at it a day or two later. So I cleared, stabilized, and followed degas instr to the letter. When I tasted I did not detect fizz. Is there a chance I am going to have a fizzy bottle or am I being paranoid? Is there anything to do if so?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2011)

I think you will be fine especially if you used one of the vacuvin pumps to draw out the CO2. I used a drill and a vacuvin on my first few batches and they all turned out fine in the CO2 department.


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 8, 2011)

If you taste the wine and don't detect fizz, then you are sufficiently degassed.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I used a drill and a vacuvin on my first few batches



That implies that you do something different now?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2011)

I use a vacuum pump to degas these days. Much easier to flip a switch and watch that CO2 come rising to the top.








ttortorice said:


> ibglowin said:
> 
> 
> > I used a drill and a vacuvin on my first few batches
> ...


----------



## tonyt (Aug 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I use a vacuum pump to degas these days. Much easier to flip a switch and



With kits that ask you to stir between each step of clarifying do you still stir for several minutes between adding each chemical? And will this aspirator I got from Wade do the trick? I guess there are tons of threads about this.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2011)

I still use the drill and mix stir to stir up the sulfite as well as the fining agents, that has not changed.

The aspirator is the perfect tool for degassing. You just need a stopper with a fitting for your tubing.


----------



## Brent2489 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had a couple that were a little 'fizzy'. Just open the bottle 30 mins before you want to drink it. Give the wine a stir using a circular rotation from the neck. If still bubbly in the glass give it a good stir in the glass.


----------

